# Just put together a new Concoa 432 stainless regulator



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

I have been spending most of my free times in building this regulator. All parts are brand new.

Specs:
- Stainless steel Concoa 432 regulator
- Stainless steel SMC low power solenoid
- Stainless steel Swagelok S Series very precise metering valve
- Stainless steel fittings (except CG320 nipple)


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, looking real good. Nice job building a co2 regulator like that yourself. I could see you put a decent amount of hard work putting that altogether. 

I've notice it's your first post here, huh? 

Welcome to APC, by the way.


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

NeonFlux said:


> Wow, looking real good. Nice job building a co2 regulator like that yourself. I could see you put a decent amount of hard work putting that altogether.
> 
> I've notice it's your first post here, huh?
> 
> Welcome to APC, by the way.


Thanks for the warm welcome! I have been an active member on TPT. It took me a while to hunt down all the parts. The Swagelok S series needle valve is suitable for our use. The bubble rate is consistent. I can leave it running for days without having to readjust anything.


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

I recently added an SMC ss check valve to the system to protect the needle valve.


----------

